# Mitsubishi MT1401D specifications



## Stellun (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm looking for a tractor and found a Mitsubishi MT1401D. The seller told me it's a K3B-engine with 18hp but I want to be sure before buying it.

If someone knows the specifications from the tractor and especially the engine (type, power (engine, not PTO), ci ...) it would be great.


----------

